# MS Exchange u. co mit Gentoo

## 178238

Hallo zusammen,

In der Firma in der ich arbeite ist leider absolut alles auf Windows ausgerichtet. Ein Horror fuer mich...  Gluecklicherweise kann ich auf meinem Rechner mit Linux arbeiten. Jetzt stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage wie ich die diversen Windowsdienste unter Linux nutzen kann. Am wichtigsten ist mir, dass ich mich mit dem Exchange Server verbinden kann um zB. meine Mails abzurufen. Geht das via kmail und co?

Was mir ebenfalls sehr wichtig ist: Hier wird die Task- bzw. Aufgaben-Funktion in MS Outlook stark genutzt. Gibt es dafuer auch eine Loesung fuer Kontact oder aehnliches?

Und weil ich es noch nie wirklich ausprobiert habe, via Konqueor kann ich problemlos auf die Dateien in der Windows Domaene zugreifen, richtig?

Mfg

Lumpi

PS:

Sry wegen der Umlaute...

----------

## gimpel

Exchange (bei 2003): evolution + evolution-exchange

Falls die 2007er Exchange haben, musst du evtl mal den neuen MAPI connector kompilieren und probieren.

Falls IMAP/POP3 freigeschalten ist, kannste zumindest für die Mails jeden x-beliebigen client nehmen.

----------

## blu3bird

 *derlumpi wrote:*   

> Und weil ich es noch nie wirklich ausprobiert habe, via Konqueor kann ich problemlos auf die Dateien in der Windows Domaene zugreifen, richtig?

 Japp, Du könnest dich sogar mit Hilfe von Samba/winbind an der Domäne anmelden. Ist aber nicht so das wahre, da dadurch auch einiege Programme nicht mehr laufen, z.b. VMware Server, aber Domänen-Freigaben kannst Du auch so ganz bequem mit cifs mounten.

Ps: Werd hier auch gezwungen ne Windows-Domäne zu nutzen, glücklicherweise bisher ohne Exchange + Outlookt, sondern mit gutem alten Imap  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Exchange (bei 2003): evolution + evolution-exchange

 

.. wobei es da wieder nen OWA braucht.

----------

## dakjo

Ich geh davon aus das bei euch auch der WebExchange Dienst an ist?

Versuchs doch einfach mal: http:\\[EureExchange]\exchange

----------

## gimpel

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ich geh davon aus das bei euch auch der WebExchange Dienst an ist?
> 
> Versuchs doch einfach mal: http:\\[EureExchange]\exchange

 

Das ist der OWA, den man braucht, wie dertobi123 richtig ergänzt hat.

Mit dem neuen MAPI provider gehts wohl auch über.. MAPI. Aber ich hab das Ding noch nicht zum laufen gekommen -.-

Daher hab ich derzeit noch die Variante "Ultra lightweight mail client".. VMWare-Server -> ..naja denkt euch den Rest.

----------

## 178238

Erstmal ein riesen Dankeschön für die Antworten. Jap, WebExchange ist hier verfügbar, das ist auch meine Notlösung, für VMware wird wohl die Rechenleistung nicht genügen...

Ab ok, wenn es mit evolution geht, bin ich eh schon zufrieden, demenstprechend wird das ganze mit kmail wohl auch gehn (?). Um nochmal die Aufgabenfunktion von Outlook anzusprechen, weißt jemand ob diese auch von was auch immer untersützt wird? Evtl. sogar von evolution/kmail? Ich bin eingefleischter mutt user, deswegen die Fragerrei.   :Wink: 

Zum Server: Es handelt sich um einen MS Exchange bzw. Small Business Server 2003

Danke schonmal im Vorraus,

mfg

Lumpi

----------

## buggybunny

Moin moin,

ich kenne deine Probleme, geht mir auch so.... :Smile: 

Ich starte mein Outlook (allerdings unter ubuntu auf dem Arbeitslaptop) über einen Terminal-Server mittels Citrix-Client.

Evtl. gibt es bei dir in der Firma auch sowas?

----------

## Romses

Hallo

Ich setze in auf meiner Arbeit Outlook unter wine ein.

Diese Lösung ist zwar nicht die Eleganteste, aber funktioniert soweit.

Gruß Romses

----------

## 178238

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> Moin moin,
> 
> ich kenne deine Probleme, geht mir auch so....
> 
> Ich starte mein Outlook (allerdings unter ubuntu auf dem Arbeitslaptop) über einen Terminal-Server mittels Citrix-Client.
> ...

 

Ich sehe schon ich bin nicht der einzige Linuxer der in einer Firma voller Windosen arbeiten muss   :Wink: 

Citrix ist hier leider nicht verfügbar, und wie gesagt, emulieren mit Wine oder gleich VMware ist mangels Rechenleistung so gut wie unmöglich. Bin schon ganz glücklich darüber das KDE ruckelfrei läuft. 

mfg

Lumpi

----------

## b3cks

Falls man einen Windows PC oder Windows Terminal Server über hat, hier zwei günstige und leichtgewichtige Alternativen für Citrix und Co:

- SeamlessRDP (kostenloses Tool)

- 2X Application Server (kostenlos bei maximaler Nutzung von 5 Verbindungen)

----------

